# Dewalt Battery Hedge trimmer



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have a couple of Dewalt drills and just love em. Kinda tired of the cheaper ones, just don't seem to last or have the juice as these do.
Looking to get the trimmer and it could use the same batteries that the drills use but they recommend the larger ones. 
With all that said, I have three questions
1. Has anyone used the DW trimmer and does it last?
2. Seems heavy at 8 lbs less battery. The cheaper ones are lighter weight so is it too heavy to carry on the pack?
3. I could stuff it in a pack but I'm a bit worried with it sticking out over my head :eekster:. Does anyone carry it in a pack? Not looking to put a rack on the bike or haul a trailer either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

I've used the DeWalt hedge trimmer. It's heavier than many others due to the amount of steel used internally. It's a pro-grade tool.

Standard 3-4 amp/hr batteries will drain substantially quicker than the 5 amp/hr battery. Depending on what/how hard/how much you are cutting affects the length of actual cutting time.

The few times I've carried it for trail work, I've been on foot. I personally would not now attach it via a camelback to my body and ride with it. 

I don't use a hedge trimmer on my property because I don't like unnatural looking hedges. I prefer to cut branches back to a main branch or node so the plant grows back in the direction I want. And don't let anyone tell you that weed whackers and hedge trimmers are great for removing poison oak. Pulverizing PO into a fine mist can really f--
you up.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I have a 40W Ryobi hedge trimmer. I already had the 40W string trimmer and came across the hedge trimmer lightly used on Next-door for $60 so I figured it was worth buying, even just for the battery and spare charger. It works really well and has long run time. My wife whacks everything from bushes to tree branches with it. We'll see how long the batteries last, they are about $100 a pop. I also wouldn't carry it riding a bike. 

Sorry, I know that's not exactly what you're asking about but hope that helps.


----------



## 11053 (Sep 19, 2009)

I love battery powered hedge trimmers for trail maintenance/brush cutting.
I use the Cheapo 22" cordless Black and Deckers and load up on knock off batteries on Amazon. I get about a year of heavy use out of that tool before I kill it. Tool has a 2 year warranty, so it's really just a one time purchase so far.
Dewalt looks like a better and heavier duty tool.
I carry my B&D with a 22" blade and 4 batteries in backpack. I can lash it so that it doesn't interfere with anything while I am riding.
I made a simple sheath/sleeve for the blade out of cardboard and Gorilla tape that has been working great for 3+ years. With the sheath on the blade and the tool secured in the pack I can ride as I normally would when descending or climbing and I don't worry about losing any chunks of skin on the rare occasions I do contact the covered blade.


----------



## Dirtrider127 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have some heavy duty and thick foam pipe insulation I was thinking of slipping over the blade to protect me from the blade, even if I'm walking with it. My biggest problem is being an old fart, walking to the area of the trail kills me before I start working 
That's why I wanted it in a pack for riding


----------



## SuperUltraKel (Sep 18, 2018)

I literally just bought one yesterday. I had bought the 20v 12" Dewalt chainsaw for some trail work this past weekend and it did an AMAZING job. I am pretty heavily invested in the Dewalt 20v platform so I have several batteries ranging from 2AH to the Flexvolt 6AH. I also used the string trimmer on the trail for several areas that were overgrown with high grass. After the successful test of the chainsaw and the trimmer on the trail, I figured I would complete the set with the 20v Hedgetrimmer so I bought it and immediately put it through its paces around the house. My house does not not necessarily have a "lawn" ...more of a collection of ivy, vines and weeds. It typically stays in a fairly natural state but every once in a while I like to clean it up a bit so yesterday I hit everything with all three tools. It took about 6 hours and several battery changes but the tools did an amazing job. I can't necessarily help with the backpack question but I can endorse the tools wholeheartedly. I am currently waiting on my trailer to arrive and the hedgetrimmer is definitely getting its own slot when I fabricate the tool holder.


----------

